# Superb owl: Who you got?



## lewstherin006 (Jan 30, 2014)

Im not a fan of either team really but im thinking Denver may pull this off if their D can show up. What you guys think?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2014)

I dont find any one owl to be any more "superb" than another. In fact, I hate birds...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 30, 2014)

I prefer the owl from Zelda.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm really sorry. I don't actually watch football so any opinion I might have is worthless. Need proof? Go Dolphins!


----------



## Joose (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Shawn (Jan 30, 2014)

While I like both teams, I'm rooting for my Seahawks. If they lose however, I'll still be glad for Peyton Manning and the Broncos. Go Hawks!


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^ . Even though I'm a diehard Seahawks fan, I've always respected Manning as a QB. I'm just hoping the game will be every bit as good as I'm expecting it to be. But of course... Seahawks ftw.


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 31, 2014)

SEAHAWKS!


----------



## asher (Jan 31, 2014)

Was pulling for the Niners (and have never liked the 'hawks that much), so I'm rooting for the Broncos (some; not really fussed about who actually wins). Based on the conf. champs games, I think they'll take it too.

Mostly just hoping for good football and good commercials.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 31, 2014)

[FONT=Calibri,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]This Superb Owl I'll be rooting for the same teams I root for every year; meteor, natural disaster or fire. I want football fans to have to work together in order to survive, cut off from the outside world, the stadium becomes something out of Mad Max...cannibalism arises, survival of the fittest[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif].[/FONT]


----------



## asher (Jan 31, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> [FONT=Calibri,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]This Superb Owl I'll be rooting for the same teams I root for every year; meteor, natural disaster or fire. I want football fans to have to work together in order to survive, cut off from the outside world, the stadium becomes something out of Mad Max...cannibalism arises, survival of the fittest[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif].[/FONT]



_Two teams enter, one team leaves_


----------



## Joose (Jan 31, 2014)

It's such a good matchup.

Can my Broncos expose whatever faults Seattle's D has? If we can do that, can Seattle keep up in a shootout? Lynch and Moreno have almost identical stats this season, Moreno actually having slightly more; both also have a good Rush D.

Should be one to remember.


----------



## skeels (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a great thread! 

Here's my contribution. I'm rooting for the team from the state where they have legal weed!

Wait! What's that, you say? Both teams? 

Sweet.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2014)

I said to myself during preseason that I was a fan of Montee Ball (Badger just like Russell Wilson) and how he runs the ball. He has been key in certain situations. I like Knowshon Moreno too. Very athletic. I believe that both players will play well and I'm hoping that Seattle's defense will hold up. It'll be interesting to see if they can pressure Peyton Manning and get him off the field. But if that happens, then Seattle will be looking to run the ball. 

If the broncos shut Marshawn Lynch down like they did with Blount in the AFC Championship game, then it'll be a long day for the 'Hawks offense, especially if they force Russell Wilson to throw the ball. Their offense is based off of a power run game and play action off it. I know Percy Harvin is healthy but I don't trust that he can be in the game long. Doug Baldwin has been clutch but it'll be all Russell Wilson if they stop the run game which I know Denver will do. However, I think that if Seattle stays committed to the run game (Patriots didn't) that Marshawn Lynch will have to go Beast Mode like he has in 4th quarters. It'll be interesting to see how well Lynch plays. I'm more concerned with our offense than our defense at this point.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a toughie, but I think the Broncos win. Looking at the possibilities... Broncos would certainly have the upper-hand in a shoot-out, in a so-called 'defensive chess-match' they seem to have the goods to make those few extra plays, and even in a scenario where Seattle manages to stifle Manning effectively- can they really keep him down all game while their offense establishes a safe lead?- I think they'll still be in the game late.

EDIT: Not sure if I'm jinxing Manning or jinxing Pete Carrol by seemingly jinxing Manning, but I do believe this!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not a football fan. My bass player love the Seahawks so I guess they get my vote


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm a sucker for Manning.


----------



## Curt (Feb 1, 2014)

My Broncos got this.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 1, 2014)

This is a very "any given Sunday" game. I hope Broncos win but I wouldn't bet more than a couple $ on either.


----------



## Joose (Feb 1, 2014)

About 24 1/2 hours till kickoff!

Bron-cos! Bron-cos! Bron-cos!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm a little nervous. Go Hawks!


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's go Broncos!


----------



## Joose (Feb 2, 2014)

It's Game Day, gentlemen.


Anyone want to join in on Bold Predictions?

Mine: Peyton Manning will have at least 415 yards, breaking the SB record.


----------



## Joose (Feb 2, 2014)

"Rooting against Peyton Manning just seems un-American." -Boomer

 Yes!


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 2, 2014)

For me, it's less do I want the Seahawks or Broncos, and more if I want the Seahawks or Peyton.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I was wrong. The Broncos didnt even show up. I found the halftime show was better than the game.


----------



## Curt (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone neg'd me for showing support for the Broncos. Real class act, guy.


----------

